# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: اتصال usb device به گوشی

## romanof

با سلام
دوستان می خواستم بدونم چگونه می شود که یک usb device را به یک گوشی مثلاً Nokia N86 که سیستم عاملش Symbian S60V3 هست متصل کرد؟

----------


## romanof

با سلام دوباره
دوستان خواهش می کنم جواب بدین.
دوستان اگر هر نظری یا پیشنهاد و یا هر چیزی دارند که می تونه کمک کنه لطفاً از گذاشتنش امتناع نکنه.
با تشکر

----------


## sijoo_ssn

سلام
فکر نکنم بشه با سیمبین چنین کاری کرد!
من 5800 که دارم نتونستم که سیستم عاملش s60 v5 هستش
ولی دوستم که n900 داره و سیستم عاملش مایو هستش تونسته!

----------

